# Just discovered the f*ckin flame room



## spain (May 28, 2005)

fucking class , havent laughed my arse off so much in fuckin ages, thanks you twats


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

fucking ell spain! :roll: just think how many times you could have let go on your TT! :wink: :lol:

You Puerto Banus Cock!!! :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

shittin crap and bollocks, ur fecking right you knobend, oh well, ......SHITTY FUCKING TTÂ´S WASTE OF COCKING MONEY...oh I canÂ´t be arsed now I havenÂ´t got the underwater shitheap anymore :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sell that lump of crap and buy a better TT you spanish twat   . Good god spain you have only just found the Flame Room. Are you fucking blind. Anyway fuck off :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

funny thing is some twat wants to buy mine flooded...what a cock, he can have it for 5000!!

fucking insurance have told me they wanna deduct what the cars worth from the claim as well twat scumbags, because they say that itÂ´s hard to dispose of it as itÂ´s on english plates, well dont fuckin insure british cars abroad then you *******...im not havin any of that shit.

and hilly, que te den por el culo you knobjockey


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

what you laughin at you fool :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So, sounds like they are paying out then.

That's good

Just don't park it in a river next time you twat :wink:

Will you be buying another car from the same vendor ?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one - I found that quite funny :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

spain said:


> what you laughin at you fool :wink:


Fucking you greasy Spanish Diego :lol: :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Puerto Banus eh? Home for retired lags and VAT-scamming mobile phone dealers. Have fun in Sinatras tonight. You know it's your good looks and personality that attracts them.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

R6B TT, itÂ´s not my fault, the last owner told me it could swim as well, bastard.

Hilly, wait til I find out where you live you arse bandit, IÂ´ll be coming round, and not for any of that you dirty minded gits.

lurker, were you the transvestite I saw in Sinatras the other week? :wink:

so how was everyones weekend, Shit I hope, I had a great one, went to malaga for thr weekend, loverrrrly


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

spain said:


> R6B TT, itÂ´s not my fault, the last owner told me it could swim as well, bastard.
> 
> Hilly, wait til I find out where you live you arse bandit, IÂ´ll be coming round, and not for any of that you dirty minded gits.
> 
> ...


Spain I will come and find you. Bastard. Could do with some sun. 8) Can you put me up for a week. :wink: Tosspot :lol: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

sorry mate, people who live by toll rds are definately not allowed into Spain , cock


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get off my land! :twisted:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Â¿QUÃ‰? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pate lamba Pate lamba Pate lamba...

Meeester Fawlty !

http://www.tvheaven.ca/fawlty.htm


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

classic TV, you yellow leather freak :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Mr Paella, you garlic chewing,creator of inquisitions......

Chapman: Trouble at mill.
Cleveland: Oh no - what kind of trouble?
Chapman: One on't cross beams gone owt askew on treadle.
Cleveland: Pardon?
Chapman: One on't cross beams gone owt askew on treadle.
Cleveland: I don't understand what you're saying.
Chapman: [slightly irritatedly and with exaggeratedly clear accent] One of the cross beams has gone out askew on the treadle.
Cleveland: Well what on earth does that mean?
Chapman: *I* don't know - Mr Wentworth just told me to come in here and say that there was trouble at the mill, that's all - I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition.

[JARRING CHORD]

[The door flies open and Cardinal Ximinez of Spain [Palin] enters, flanked by two junior cardinals. Cardinal Biggles [Jones] has goggles pushed over his forehead. Cardinal Fang [Gilliam] is just Cardinal Fang]










Ximinez: NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! Our chief weapon is surprise...surprise and fear...fear and surprise.... Our two weapons are fear and surprise...and ruthless efficiency.... Our *three* weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency...and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope.... Our *four*...no... *Amongst* our weapons.... Amongst our weaponry...are such elements as fear, surprise.... I'll come in again.

[The Inquisition exits]

Chapman: I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition.

[JARRING CHORD]

[The cardinals burst in]

Ximinez: NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! Amongst our weaponry are such diverse elements as: fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, and nice red uniforms - Oh damn!
[To Cardinal Biggles] I can't say it - you'll have to say it.
Biggles: What?
Ximinez: You'll have to say the bit about 'Our chief weapons are ...'
Biggles: [rather horrified]: I couldn't do that...

[Ximinez bundles the cardinals outside again]

Chapman: I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition.

[JARRING CHORD]

[The cardinals enter]

Biggles: Er.... Nobody...um....
Ximinez: Expects...
Biggles: Expects... Nobody expects the...um...the Spanish...um...
Ximinez: Inquisition.
Biggles: I know, I know! Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition. In fact, those who do expect - 
Ximinez: Our chief weapons are...
Biggles: Our chief weapons are...um...er...
Ximinez: Surprise...
Biggles: Surprise and --
Ximinez: Okay, stop. Stop. Stop there - stop there. Stop. Phew! Ah! ... our chief weapons are surprise...blah blah blah. Cardinal, read the charges.
Fang: You are hereby charged that you did on diverse dates commit heresy against the Holy Church. 'My old man said follow the--' 
Biggles: That's enough. 
[To Cleveland] Now, how do you plead?
Cleveland: We're innocent.
Ximinez: Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!










[DIABOLICAL LAUGHTER]

Biggles: We'll soon change your mind about that!

[DIABOLICAL ACTING]

Ximinez: Fear, surprise, and a most ruthless-- [controls himself with a supreme effort] Ooooh! Now, Cardinal -- the rack!

[Biggles produces a plastic-coated dish-drying rack. Ximinez looks at it and clenches his teeth in an effort not to lose control. He hums heavily to cover his anger]

Ximinez: You....Right! Tie her down.










[Fang and Biggles make a pathetic attempt to tie her on to the drying rack]

Ximinez:Right! How do you plead?
Clevelnd: Innocent.
Ximinez: Ha! Right! Cardinal, give the rack [oh dear] give the rack a turn.

[Biggles stands their awkwardly and shrugs his shoulders]

Biggles: I....
Ximinez: [gritting his teeth] I *know*, I know you can't. I didn't want to say anything. I just wanted to try and ignore your crass mistake.
Biggles: I...
Ximinez: It makes it all seem so stupid.
Biggles: Shall I...?
Ximinez: No, just pretend for God's sake. Ha! Ha! Ha!

[Biggles turns an imaginary handle on the side of the dish-rack]

[Cut to them torturing a dear old lady, Marjorie Wilde]

Ximinez: Now, old woman -- you are accused of heresy on three counts -- heresy by thought, heresy by word, heresy by deed, and heresy by action -- *four* counts. Do you confess?
Wilde: I don't understand what I'm accused of. 
Ximinez: Ha! Then we'll make you understand! Biggles! Fetch...THE CUSHIONS!

[JARRING CHORD]

[Biggles holds out two ordinary modern household cushions]

Biggles: Here they are, lord.
Ximinez: Now, old lady -- you have one last chance. Confess the heinous sin of heresy, reject the works of the ungodly -- *two* last chances. And you shall be free -- *three* last chances. You have three last chances, the nature of which I have divulged in my previous utterance.
Wilde: I don't know what you're talking about.
Ximinez: Right! If that's the way you want it -- Cardinal! Poke her with the soft cushions!

[Biggles carries out this rather pathetic torture]

Ximinez: Confess! Confess! Confess!
Biggles: It doesn't seem to be hurting her, lord.
Ximinez: Have you got all the stuffing up one end?
Biggles: Yes, lord.
Ximinez [angrily hurling away the cushions]: Hm! She is made of harder stuff! Cardinal Fang! Fetch...THE COMFY CHAIR!

[JARRING CHORD]

[Zoom into Fang's horrified face]










Fang [terrified]: The...Comfy Chair?

[Biggles pushes in a comfy chair -- a really plush one]

Ximinez: So you think you are strong because you can survive the soft cushions. Well, we shall see. Biggles! Put her in the Comfy Chair!

[They roughly push her into the Comfy Chair]

Ximinez [with a cruel leer]: Now -- you will stay in the Comfy Chair until lunch time, with only a cup of coffee at eleven. [aside, to Biggles] Is that really all it is?
Biggles: Yes, lord.
Ximinez: I see. I suppose we make it worse by shouting a lot, do we? Confess, woman. Confess! Confess! Confess! Confess
Biggles: I confess!
Ximinez: Not you!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

absolute classic

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ex-Leper: Okay, sir, my final offer: half a shekel for an old ex-leper? 
Brian: Did you say "ex-leper"? 
Ex-Leper: That's right, sir, 16 years behind a veil and proud of it, sir. 
Brian: Well, what happened? 
Ex-Leper: Oh, cured, sir. 
Brian: Cured? 
Ex-Leper: Yes sir, bloody miracle, sir. Bless you! 
Brian: Who cured you? 
Ex-Leper: Jesus did, sir. I was hopping along, minding my own business, all of a sudden, up he comes, cures me! One minute I'm a leper with a trade, next minute my livelihood's gone. Not so much as a by-your-leave! "You're cured, mate." Bloody do-gooder.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brian: Well, why don't you go and tell him you want to be a leper again? 
Ex-Leper: Uh, I could do that sir, yeah. Yeah, I could do that I suppose. What I was thinking was I was going to ask him if he could make me a bit lame in one leg during the middle of the week. You know, something beggable, but not leprosy, which is a pain in the ass to be blunt and excuse my French, sir.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You may be a complete twat from Spain but you have good taste you cretin :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

why thank you you leathery yellow jizzbag :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No problem,

Usted pila asquerosa de la mierda de perro :lol:

Salga y juegue con el trÃ¡fico


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

what??!!!

dogshit dirty battery?

rty this one, que te den por el culo gilipollas, que te jodes :roll:

and no im not going to translate

whats your favourite, life o brian, holy grail, or whatever?

you can include the office and extras in that plus anything else for that matter! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

spain said:


> what??!!!
> 
> dogshit dirty battery?
> 
> ...


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

was the meaning of life the one with the buildings moving down the street like ships?

see that one was my least favourite of the films, bit wierd, unlike the other two which had a continuous story line and were absolutely hysterical.......I love the "where you from conk city?" bit :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You pair of fucking tossers have hijacked this thread can we get back to the issue in hand Wankers :roll:. Did like the sketch though i still have it some where classic. Four Yorkshire men is my favorite :wink:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

look whos back :roll: alright hilly billy willy wonker wanker what are you dioing here? its my thread anyway so piss off 

who said you could join in with our conversation anyway, you probably like will and grace and tinned laughter , talk about crap


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Changing the subject slightly..


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

what da feck? :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tour de France 2005 - Stage 13 
July 15, 2005 
Stage 13 - Miramas to Montpellier >173.5km

Didi Senft - the "Devil" - He's a great guy and one of the great characters of the Tour.

Anyhow, this is crap, just like this feckin thread :evil:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

it has gone a bit shit now hasnt it :?

it must be the people on it, boring as fuck


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You calling me boring Manuel?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Tour de France 2005 - Stage 13
> July 15, 2005
> Stage 13 - Miramas to Montpellier >173.5km
> 
> ...


Pity he doesn't wash during the 3 weeks of the race


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=2378


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

oy borin!! stop posting shite on me thread! :x :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well Fuck off then :roll: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

amen


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Merry friggin pissedmas you arse :twisted:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

fack off


----------

